

Show HN: VMXRay - Explore VMDKs in the browser (JSLinux + sleuthkit + HTML5) - Omie6541
http://vmxray.com  

======
vgr
Tried this out a while back. Very cool to watch linux booting up in a browser.
Weird how abstractions loop from low to high to low again.

I imagine sysad types would find this a pretty neat way to explore disk image
files without having to boot up a VM.

------
obtu
Impressive. The general approach seems similar to guestfish, is there anything
you'd like to do better? Which version of the kernel do you use? I recall
Fabrice Bellard didn't use the latest due to a bootloader hack.

~~~
tubelite
Yes, the approach is similar to guestfish, but the JSLinux environment has
very different performance characteristics from a standard computer and needs
one to be frugal in every dimension: small (4MB) root filesystem, low CPU and
IO bandwidth.

We use the same kernel as Fabrice Bellard, with a few additions: jlfs, a
filesystem to let Linux view files which are available via the HTML5
FileReader API (multi-file select, drag and drop etc) The actual filesystem
browsing is done in userspace on the JSLinux using a modified sleuthkit, and
rendered in the browser using the elFinder JS library.

